# Podes confirmar que



## Misslatam

Oi Antonio,

Podes confirmar que LAGNONI-Roma (Noma da uma empresa) compra o X1245 duma empresa externa y não de VALMO faz favor ?


----------



## Gamen

Eu diria assim.

Podes confirmar se LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 a uma empresa externa e não a VALMO. Faz o favor.

Os nativos confirmarão.


----------



## Misslatam

Obrigao, então espero..


----------



## anaczz

Se o texto for em português europeu, concordo com o Gamen, com pequenas alterações:

Podes confirmar se LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 a uma empresa externa e não à VALMO, por favor/se faz favor.


----------



## Misslatam

anaczz said:


> Se o texto for em português europeu, concordo com o Gamen, com pequenas alterações:
> 
> Podes confirmar se LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 a uma empresa externa e não à VALMO, por favor/se faz favor.



Não é para Portugal mas es para Brazil  (Duma não existe?)


----------



## xiskxisk

Misslatam said:


> Oi António,
> 
> Podes confirmar que LAGNONI-Roma (Noma da uma empresa) compra o X1245 duma empresa externa e não de VALMO se faz favor ?


Meti a verde as correcções que acho necessárias.
A amarelo:
- Podes: estás a tratar a pessoa por tu, pode não ser adequado.
- Compra: está no presente, não sei se é esse o tempo que pretendes.
- De: se VALMO é uma empresa, diria da.


----------



## Misslatam

Então se pode dizer "duma"? (de+uma)


----------



## xiskxisk

Duma está correcto, é a contracção de "de+uma", mas penso que não é usado no Brasil.


----------



## anaczz

> Podes confirmar que LAGNONI-Roma (Noma da uma empresa) compra o X1245 duma empresa externa y não de VALMO faz favor ?


Para o Brasil, eu diria:

Por favor, você/o senhor pode confirmar que Lagnoni-Roma compra o X1245 de uma empresa externa e não da/do Valmo? (o que é Valmo? se é uma empresa, use "da", se é um homem, use "do").


----------



## Misslatam

Valmo é uma empresa então seria da Valmo


----------



## bcchagas

Pela minha experiência, duma só é utilizado na fala, até mesmo na escrita informal escreveríamos "de uma" sem a contração.


----------



## Gamen

Oi.
Minha dúvida é a seguinte:
¿Uma empresa compra bens/produtos* a* outra? ¿Uma empresa compra bens de outra?
¿Podem se usar as suas preposiçõoes?
Em espanhol falamos: "Un empresa compra materiales/productos/materiales a otra empresa".
¿Nâo é assim em português?


----------



## xiskxisk

Ao usares "de" estás a dizer que os bens comprados pertenciam a essa empresa.
 Ao usares "a" estás a dizer que os bens foram comprados a essa empresa.

Por exemplo, se estivermos a falar duma marca, usa-se "da" visto que normalmente não estás a comprar directamente à empresa que fabrica:
_Comprei um telemóvel da Samsung._


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Xiskxissk
Agora entendo.
¿Seria assim?
A empresa X comprou un computador *a IBM* (fabricante) A IBM vendeu o computador á empresa X.
A empresa X comprou um computador *da IBM* (marca IBM)


----------



## xiskxisk

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Xiskxissk
> Agora entendo.
> ¿Seria assim?
> A empresa X comprou un computador *a IBM* (fabricante) A IBM vendeu o computador à empresa X.
> A empresa X comprou um computador *da IBM* (marca IBM)


É isso.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil não é usual dizer "comprar a alguém" com esse sentido mas sim, "comprar de alguém". ("Comprar a alguém" confunde-se com "comprar para alguém").
No caso dos últimos exemplos, se o nome da empresa se confunde com a marca:
A empresa X comprou um computador na IBM. (se disser da IBM, sempre ficará a impressão de que está se referindo à marca.)
uma opção seria: A empresa X comprou um computador diretamente da IBM.

A empresa X comprou um computador IBM/da IBM (marca IBM).


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito claro Anaczz.
Em castelhano "se compra algo a alguém", mas em português do Brasil pelo menos "se compra algo de alguém". Não sabía.

Então em português brasileiro a frase inicial ficaria assim.

Pode confirmar se/que LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 de uma empresa externa e não da VALMO. 
*Se faz favor.
Faz-se o favor. 
Faça o favor*.
(As três corretas?)

Em português europeu seria, usando o tu entre colegas de trabalho, assim.
Podes confirmar se/que LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 a uma empresa externa e não à VALMO. 
*Faz-me o favor.
Faz o favor.

*¿Tem algum erro?


----------



## bcchagas

> Então em português brasileiro a frase inicial ficaria assim.
> 
> Pode confirmar se/que LAGNONI-Roma (Nome de uma empresa) compra o X1245 de uma empresa externa e não da VALMO.
> *Se faz favor.
> Faz-se o favor.
> Faça o favor.*
> (As três corretas?)



*Se faz favor. *
Esta errado. Mas eu acredito que o seu erro se justifica pois é assim que falamos: *"Cê faz o favor"*, sendo o cê uma contração de você. Você pode falar desta forma, mas não escreva assim. A mensagem que você quer trasmitir seria esta: *"Por favor, ..."*
*Faz-se o favor.* 
Não funcionou.
*Faça o favor.*
Esta esta na forma imperativa. Ela passa um tom de autoridade. Exemplos que funcionariam: *"Faça o favor de arrumar o seu quarto"*. Também trasmite um tom de desconfiança: *"Faça o favor de não estragar tudo"*. *"Faça o favor de não esquecer nada"*, em uma situação em que você pediu para outra pessoa (um filho, um sobrinho, um subordinado que você não confia, etc) comprar algumas coisas e você sente que a pessoas vai esquecer algo.

Como a annaczz disse, este é a forma mais popular no Brasil:

*"Por favor, você (ou o senhor) pode (ou poderia) confirmar que ... " *
o "que" faz sentido, mas eu mudaria para "se", eu acho mais comum
"Por favor, você (ou o senhor) pode (ou poderia) confirmar *se* a/o LAGNONI-Roma compra o X1245 de uma empresa externa e não da/do Valmo" 

Na fala, você pode encontar as sentenças abaixo também, utilizada por colegas de trabalho (para emails utilize a opção acima):

_*Por favor, confirma pra mim se ...*
*"cê" faz o favor de confirmar para mim se ... *(Menos comum, colegas de trabalho com bastante afinidade)

... o servidor esta no ar,
... o pedido já foi feito,
... Diretor esta na sua sala,
... o email já chegou,_
etc.


----------



## xiskxisk

*Se faz favor* é a forma mais usual em Portugal.


----------



## bcchagas

xiskxisk said:


> *Se faz favor* é a forma mais usual em Portugal.


Obrigado, xiskxisk. Não sabia que esta construção era possível em pt-pt. Abraço.


----------



## Misslatam

última pergunta, ha errores abaixo? 

Oi Antonio,

Manuel jà nos confirmo que LAGNONI-Roma comprará o X1245 de YYY (Empresa).  Deseo-te um feliz ano novo, muita felicidade e sucesso por (o para?) o proyecto BBB. Trabalhando juntos, estou certa que va a funcionar!


----------



## Gamen

Oi Misslatam.
Tem algumas palavras e locuções que são próprias do espanhol.

Olha isto:

Manuel confirmou (Português)  
Manuel confirmó (Espanhol)

Desejo-te (Portugal) / Desejo-lhe (Portugal/Brasil formal) Desejo para você (mais usada no Brasil)  
Te deseo / Le deseo (Espanhol)

Vai funcionar (Português)  
Va a funcionar (Espanhol)

Projeto (Português) 
  Proyecto (Espanhol)

Acho que seria melhor:
LAGNONI-Roma comprará o X1245 *do/da* YYY (Empresa)
Muitas felicidades e sucesso *para* o projeto BBBB.

Manuel jà nos *confirmou* que LAGNONI-Roma comprará o X1245 *do/da* YYY  (Empresa).*  Desejo para você* um feliz ano novo, *muitas felicidades* e sucesso para o *projeto* BBB. Trabalhando juntos, estou certa que *vai  funcionar*!                 

Espera mais sugestões.

Nota: Os portugueses seguem escrevendo "projecto" ou já não?


----------



## xiskxisk

Misslatam said:


> última pergunta, ha errores abaixo?
> 
> Oi Antonio,
> 
> Manuel jà nos confirmo que LAGNONI-Roma comprará o X1245 de YYY (Empresa).  Deseo-te um feliz ano novo, muita felicidade e sucesso por (o para?) o proyecto BBB. Trabalhando juntos, estou certa que va a funcionar!



É assim que eu diria (pt-PT):

Olá António,

O Manuel já nos confirmou que a LAGNONI-Roma vai comprar o X1234 da YYY. Desejo-te um feliz ano novo, muitas felicidades e sucesso para o projecto BBB. Trabalhando juntos, estou certa que vai correr bem.


----------



## Gamen

Oi Xiskxisk.

Em Portugal seguem escrevendo projecto com "c"?

Tens razão. "Vai funcionar", o mesmo que em espanhol "va a funcionar", soa a calco oe inglês.
Em espanhol poderia dizer "todo va a andar bien". "todo va a salir bien".
¿Que tal em português *"tudo vai andar bem/legal"* ou tal vez "*tudo vai dar certo"*, *"tudo vai se sair bem".* Soa legal para ti?


----------



## xiskxisk

Gamen said:


> Oi Xiskxisk.
> 
> Em Portugal seguem escrevendo projecto com "c"?
> 
> Tens razão. "Vai funcionar", o mesmo que em espanhol "va a funcionar", soa a calco oe inglês.
> Em espanhol poderia dizer "todo va a andar bien". "todo va a salir bien".
> ¿Que tal em português *"tudo vai andar bem/legal"* ou tal vez "*tudo vai dar certo"*, *"tudo vai se sair bem".* Soa legal para ti?


Esse c é mudo, no novo acordo ortográfico já não se escreve.

Dessas três a única que me soa correcta é "tudo vai dar certo", mas soa um bocado a Português Brasileiro.


----------



## bcchagas

Concordo que se aplica ao português brasileiro. Em relação a *"tudo vai andar bem"*, eu acredito que nós utilizamos mais para falar do presente:

A: Como _esta andando/anda_ o projeto? (forma mais coloquial de dizer: como esta o progresso do projeto?)
B: Tudo _esta andando/anda_ bem.

A: Como esta andando/_andam_ as coisas?  (pode se referir a coisas ou pessoas. Bastante utilizado quando se encontra alguém que você não vê há algum tempo)
B: Tudo _esta andando/anda_ bem.

Para se referir ao passado, algumas opções seriam:

Como _foi _o projeto? (Fala)
_Como foi o desenvolvimento do _projeto?
_Como foi o andamento do_ projeto?
Como _se saiu _o projeto?

Para o futuro (em ordem de preferência):

Tudo _vai se sair_ bem.
Tudo _vai dar_ certo.


----------



## Carfer

bcchagas said:


> Concordo que se aplica ao português brasileiro. Em relação a *"tudo vai andar bem"*, eu acredito que nós utilizamos mais para falar do presente:



'_Tudo vai* se*sair bem_' não, mas '_Vai tudo sair bem/correr bem/dar certo_' parecem-me naturais no português de Portugal. E concordo com bcchagas que _'andar bem' _é mais comum no presente ('_ando bem_' e no passado (_'andava tudo bem até ele ter adoecido'_)  e menos comum no futuro e no condicional, mas, ainda assim, estes são possíveis ('_andaria tudo bem se ele não tivesse sido tão descuidado_', _'andará tudo bem quando ele se for embora_') se bem que prefiramos, no caso do futuro, construções como '_vai andar tudo bem_'.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Es cierto, por una cuestión de cacofonía "tudo vai andar bem" no suena bien. Pero sí suena bien "tudo andará bem, fique tranquilo". ¿No?.

Ahora, con respecto al uso del verbo "salir" en estas expresiones, en Brasil en pronominal y en Portugal no lo es.

Tudo vai *sair* bem. Fique tranquilo (Portugal)
Tudo vai *se sair* bem (Brasil)


----------



## xiskxisk

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> Es cierto, por una cuestión de cacofonía "tudo vai andar bem" no suena bien. Pero sí suena bien "tudo andará bem, fique tranquilo". ¿No?.
> 
> Ahora, con respecto al uso del verbo "salir" en estas expresiones, en Brasil en pronominal y en Portugal no lo es.
> 
> Tudo vai *sair* bem. Fique tranquilo (Portugal)
> Tudo vai *se sair* bem (Brasil)


Posso ser picuinhas, mas:
Acho que _sair bem_ não soa de forma totalmente natural, diria antes _correr bem_.
_Fique tranquilo_ é uma expressão brasileira, eu diria _tem calma_.
Também meteria o _tudo_ depois do _vai_.

Em suma, diria:

_Tem calma, vai tudo correr bem._


----------



## bcchagas

Gamen, no Brasil é mais comum "se sair". Exemplo:

Você *se saiu* bem;
Tudo vai* se sair *bem;
Ele sempre *se sai* bem.

"vai sair..." sem o "se" combina mais com um advérbio. Exemplo:

Ele vai sair hoje;
Ele sai de manhã para o trabalho;
Ele saiu ontem.


----------



## Gamen

bcchagas said:


> Gamen, no Brasil é mais comum "se sair". Exemplo:
> 
> Você *se saiu* bem;
> Tudo vai* se sair *bem;
> Ele sempre *se sai* bem.
> 
> "vai sair..." sem o "se" combina mais com um advérbio. Exemplo:
> 
> Ele vai sair hoje;
> Ele sai de manhã para o trabalho;
> Ele saiu ontem.



Sim, tinha visto essa diferença entre o Português de Portugal e do Brasil.
Acho que também, ao contrário do PPort, no Brasil se coloca o "tudo" por diante na frase ¿não é mesmo?
*Tudo* vai se sair/andar/correr bem (Brasil)
Vai *tudo* sair/andar/correr bem (Portugal)


----------



## anaczz

*Tudo* vai se sair/andar/correr bem (Brasil)
O "se" seria usado, coloquialmente, em:
Ele vai se sair bem no exame.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> *Tudo* vai se sair/andar/correr bem (Brasil)
> O "se" seria usado, coloquialmente, em:
> Ele vai se sair bem no exame.



É o mesmo em Portugal. _'Sair-se bem_' é ter êxito ('_Saiu-se bem do/no exame'_), '_sair bem_' é resultar bem, ter um bom resultado (_'Esta obra saiu bem', 'Vai __sair __tudo bem'_). Usa-se também comummente, neste último sentido e na forma pronominal, como em _'O desenho saiu-me bem_'.


----------



## bcchagas

anaczz said:


> *Tudo* vai se sair/andar/correr bem (Brasil)
> O "se" seria usado, coloquialmente, em:
> Ele vai se sair bem no exame.



Eu vou ter que discordar aqui. Segundo a minha experiência, o mais utilizado é *"se sair bem/mal"*, inclusive em situações formais.

 Trecho do dicionário Michaelis:



> *Sair-se bem de*: conseguir resultado favorável em. *Sair-se mal de*: não conseguir resultado favorável em.



Eu fiz um pesquisa no Google Notícias com o termo "sair bem em" e nos 10 resultados exibidos na primeira página, apenas um não usa o "se" em "se sair bem em". Ou seja, pelo menos no meio jornalístico, o que eu observo parece se comprovar.


----------



## xiskxisk

bcchagas said:


> Gamen, no Brasil é mais comum "se sair". Exemplo:
> 
> Você *se saiu* bem;
> Tudo vai* se sair *bem;
> Ele sempre *se sai* bem.


O _se sair bem_ também é usado em Portugal.

 Só não usamos a expressão _tudo vai se sair bem_.

 De resto, eu vou-me sair bem, ele vai-se sair bem, nós vamo-nos sair bem, etc, é comum.


----------



## bcchagas

O Carfer deu uma ótima explicação. Eu percebi que é complicado quando consideramos a utilização destas frases.

Com pronomes pessoais, o mais comum é utilizar o "se" (frases tiradas do Google):

"Ele vai se sair bem",
"Será que ele vai se sair bem".

Utilizando o pronome "tudo", entretanto, o mais comum é não ter o "se":

"Tudo vai sair bem nos planos da fotógrafa",
"A esperança não quer dizer que tudo vai sair bem".

Em ambos os casos o significado pode ser interpretado como "*resultar** bem*", como disse o Carfer. Porém, apenas no primeiro caso é possível interpretar também como "*ter êxito*", por tanto, podendo ser utilizado o "se" ou não, acredito eu


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado pelas explicações.
Acho que estamos saindo do trilho, mas há diferença entre "ter sucesso", "ter êxito" e entre "resultar bem", "dar certo"?
En Espanhol "tener éxito" (suceso é pouco usado)) o tener/dar (algo) buen resultado.

Vou criar um novo fio no forum espanhol-português para plantejar esta questão.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Mineirim

bcchagas said:


> O Carfer deu uma ótima explicação. Eu percebi que é complicado quando consideramos a utilização destas frases.
> 
> Com pronomes pessoais, o mais comum é utilizar o "se" (frases tiradas do Google):
> 
> "Ele vai se sair bem",
> "Será que ele vai se sair bem".
> 
> Utilizando o pronome "tudo", entretanto, o mais comum é não ter o "se":
> 
> "Tudo vai sair bem nos planos da fotógrafa",
> "A esperança não quer dizer que tudo vai sair bem".
> 
> Em ambos os casos o significado pode ser interpretado como "*resultar** bem*", como disse o Carfer. Porém, apenas no primeiro caso é possível interpretar também como "*ter êxito*", por tanto, podendo ser utilizado o "se" ou não, acredito eu



Chego atrasado à discussão, mas não tarde demais para lembrar que é preciso cuidado com as afirmações sobre o que se diz no Brasil, onde há variações regionais não apenas na pronúncia, mas também na sintaxe e no léxico.

Sou mineiro e nunca diria "tudo vai se sair bem", pois a expressão "sair-se bem" me parece referir-se sempre ao êxito de alguém, de modo que exige um nome ou pronome pessoal como sujeito. E não diria tampouco "tudo vai sair bem", mas sim "tudo vai dar certo", ou melhor, "vai dar tudo certo". 

Para um português, é natural asseverar que se diz ou não isto ou aquilo em Portugal, desde que se tenha em mente a norma-padrão (lisboeta, segundo uns, ou conimbricense, segundo outros), mas não é natural nem razoável que o faça um brasileiro, pois aqui não há norma-padrão, a despeito do que talvez pensem alguns paulistanos e cariocas. Já li algures um paulista criticar o erro dos mineiros que usam a preposição "de" entre a forma infinitiva do verbo "precisar" e o seu objeto, como se o verbo tivesse alterada a sua transitividade pelo fato de o núcleo do seu objeto ser a forma infinitiva dum verbo.

No Brasil, se alguém ainda propusesse a sério tomar uma das variantes como norma-padrão, enfrentaria aguerrida oposição dos falantes das demais regiões. E, conforme o que tenho lido em jornais portugueses, também em Portugal se levantam algumas vozes contra a imposição ao restante do país da norma lisboeta (ou conimbricence). Que me corrijam os portuenses, se eu estiver falando sobre o que não conheço. De todo modo, já me afastei bastante do tópico. 

Saí-me bem nesta explicação? Espero que sim e que tenha dado tudo certo para quem abriu esta thread.


----------



## guihenning

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> Es cierto, por una cuestión de cacofonía "tudo vai andar bem" no suena bien. Pero sí suena bien "tudo andará bem, fique tranquilo". ¿No?.



Acho que não. Tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal nota-se uma ligeira preferência a construções com o _verbo ir + p. ind_ do que o verbo no futuro. 

_«Ele *vai falar* contigo quando chegar em casa»_ é bem mais natural do que _«Ele *falará* contigo quando chegar em casa»_


----------



## Alentugano

xiskxisk said:


> *Se faz favor* é a forma mais usual em Portugal.



É mais usual, mas depende da situação. Num ambiente menos descontraído/mais formal será (pela minha experiência) preferível ou mesmo mais frequente usarmos o "por favor".


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Acho que não. Tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal nota-se uma ligeira preferência a construções com o _verbo ir + p. ind_ do que o verbo no futuro.
> 
> _«Ele *vai falar* contigo quando chegar em casa»_ é bem mais natural do que _«Ele *falará* contigo quando chegar em casa»_


"Ele falará..." soa muito formal. Dificilmente usaria essa construção numa conversa normal do dia-a-dia.


----------

